# Wow, interesting boy...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure where to post.. He's not a GSD so he can't go into urgent, and I'm not posting for him to be adopted, but does he look like he could be a very low-content wolfdog?
His behavior is odd for a dog, much more interested in playing with the dogs far away than the human next to him, not even looking when she whistles and calls, trying his best to escape, climbing/digging, and gosh what a stunner... 
http://www.beachpetpals.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1811923


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Can't see him!

I had a foster like that. He was raised with another dog not much older than him and obviously the humans never paid much attention to them. He preferred to play with Luther than do a thing for me. Took a while but when he was adopted to be an only dog, he blossomed into a great dog.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

He looks a bit like my Koty, who was malamute/timberwolf. So I'd say it's at least possible.
He sure is gorgeous, whatever his mix is.

This was KotyBoy


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

What a cutie Koty is!

Yes, this boy is just so handsome... I really hope he gets a good owner, not one who's wanting a 'wolf' to sit around their house and look cool. Even if he's not a hybrid type, it's obvious he needs a LOT of 'rehab' and training. Lived outside all his life in a backyard, it says..

He has some huge feet, but isn't a puppy puppy, he's got his big boy teeth.
















In the vid, he doesn't carry his tail curled..


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLove
> Yes, this boy is just so handsome... I really hope he gets a good owner, not one who's wanting a 'wolf' to sit around their house and look cool. Even if he's not a hybrid type, it's obvious he needs a LOT of 'rehab' and training. Lived outside all his life in a backyard, it says..


It does sound like he's going to need a lot of patience. I hope he gets it. And yeah, if he is a hybrid, I hope that whoever adopts him is more knowledgeable than we were and knows what they're doing.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't know a soul who could take on a dog like this, save for me, but that's not an option. Sad, there are hardly any homes I'd consider proper for him, he needs a lot of time and in experienced hands.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is the vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK7hEE7Zt...player_embedded


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous boy! definately young as his teeth are fairly white still. love his markings.....


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

There are wolf rescues out there..


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I am looking into some nearby... If they think he's got wolf in there maybe they can work with AC to get him out.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I posted him on my bulldog forum, since we can't post non-GSDs for adoption here... they know better than anyone not all dogs are the same. I also forwarded him to a WD rescue.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Rescue came back saying he's not a wolf mix at all... Won't use time trying to place a dog with no wolf, and something about his long legs.


Ah well, guess I won't have help in this.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I didn't look at the video but from the pics, I'd agree with them. Doesn't look like a wolfdog. 

Why don't you contact sleddog rescues? He's almost certainly a Siberian Husky or a Malamute, possibly mixed with something else or just a little off-standard. They've got two other perfectly gorgeous Siberian Huskies there as well.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would be careful about advertising any dog as a wolf-dog, unless one is completely sure. Wolf hybrids are illegal in many states and that label can easily mean a death sentence for the animal. I know many animal controls that automatically euthanize wolf hybrids.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I've said he looks like one.. I cannot label him as he's not in my possession. Don't know if we have those laws here, seeing as there are a few postings on CL and kijiji here from a lady selling wofldogs, and who owns a pure arctic wolf...

Either way...

I can try, but the number of northern dogs in shelters is pretty large, and they're probably swamped with requests for help..

I don't know how he made that absolute without knowing the history, breeding, or genetics of the dog.

His pictures are a bit more doggy than his video... 

Anyhoo, he's a young, pretty boy, I don't know what he is, but I am still trying. 

Could be a northern inuit, no wolf there, as much as many of them look it, but a mix of many breeds, including GSDs.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I just looked at the video - definitely not a wolfdog. The legs, footset/stance, tail, teeth, face shape, ears - all the indicators are 100% dog rather than wolf mix. 

If you want to help, one option might be to find a (reputable!) sled dog rescue in another area and then offer to help transport if the local ones are overwhelmed. 

I'll see if my contacts know anyone good closer out your way.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

For a rescue animal it may be enough to start (a rumor) saying that it could be a wolf to hurt its chances for placement. In Maryland they are illegal and if the animal control people hear people saying it could be a wolf could result in putting the animal down for liability reasons. I personally would not mention something like this unless I were sure that they have a wolf ancestry. It could end up hurting the animal's chances.

I found this for VA


VIRGINIA

Pure wolves are not allowed entrance into the state for private ownership. Hybrid wolves are no longer regulated by the Department of Game and Inland Fisheries, but per a mandate signed into law amending Chapter 918 of the Code of Virginia, "Any county, city or town may, by ordinance, establish a permit system to ensure the adequate confinement and responsible ownership of hybrid canines. Such ordinances may include requirements pertaining to: (i) the term and expiration of the permit, (ii) the number of hybrid canines that may be owned by a permittee, (iii) identification tags or tattooing of the animal, (iv) where the animal may be kept, (v) handling of the animal while not on the property of the owner, and (vi) information required to be provided when applying for a permit, such as the sex, color, height, vaccination records, length, or identifying marks of the hybrid canine. The ordinance shall not require that hybrid canines be disposed of by the owner unless the owner fails or refuses to obtain or renew any required permit or violates a provision of the ordinance or any other law pertaining to the responsible ownership of the hybrid canine. The locality may impose a permit fee to cover the cost of the permitting system." 
Under 3.1-796;8, "As used in this article; 'adequate confinement' means that, while on the property of its owner and not under the direct supervision and control of the owner or custodian, a hybrid canine shall be confined in a humane manner in a securely enclosed and locked structure of sufficient height and design to (i) prevent the animal's escape; or if the hybrid canine is determined to be a dangerous dog pursuant to 3.1-796.93; I, the structure shall prevent direct contact with any person or animal not authorized by the owner to be in direct contact with the hybrid canine, and (ii) provide a minimum of 100 square feet of floor space for each adult animal. Tethering of a hybrid canine not under the direct supervision and control of the owner or custodian shall not be considered adequate confinement." 
"Hybrid canine means any animal which at any time has been or is permitted, registered, licensed, advertised or otherwise described or represented as a hybrid canine, wolf or coyote by its owner to a licensed veterinarian, law-enforcement officer, animal control officer, humane investigator, official of the Department of Health, or State Veterinarian's representative." 
Sections 3.1-796.126:10 and 3.1-796.126;ll provide that any canine hybrid which has committed depredations on livestock or poultry may be immediately killed by anyone witnessing such depredations, and also provide for remuneration of the livestock or poultry owner.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:For a rescue animal it may be enough to start (a rumor) saying that it could be a wolf to hurt its chances for placement.


I totally agree. And for the purposes of this animal, while he has a beautiful and "wolfy" look as many northern breeds and even some GSDs do, he is almost certainly not a wolfdog at all whatsoever. I think his best option is a reputable northern breed rescue.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.huskycolors.com/sable.html

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/alaskanmalamute.htm

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/northerninuitdog.htm


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I have only mentioned he looks like a possibly hybrid because I am uneducated, but I haven't said it to the shelter, or anyone else but the wolf rescue and you guys.

Thank you pup!

I have never been very interested in huskies, so I did not know they had sables.

I might be able to get up there next week and check him out anyway... See what I can do for him, I'd also like to see his behavior in person, and find out more about him. If the owner left any info on his adoption papers.

I will look around for some northern rescues in Va and fwd him.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

This cutie has been adopted, obviously he's one of the lucky ones. I hope he found the right home.


----------

